# Bridgeport Power Feed Troubles



## Slackerzinc (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey all
I just bought and hooked up my first Bridgeport 9x42.  I has a gear box power feed that is messed up(gear broken) how can I switch over to a new style power feed (servo type) without buying the $300 extension kit. Can I just buy a new lead screw from a manual table and bolt up the new power feed??? Thanks for your help


----------



## ARKnack (Jan 19, 2016)

James Killroy did a series on doing this to a gear driven table drive on a mill. it wasn't a Bridgeport but same principle. I believe it is called Power Feed part 1-6. It wasn't a simple project but doable.  Check it out.

It may be easier to make a new gear.


----------



## Slackerzinc (Jan 20, 2016)

Repairing the original is not an option. Besides the broken gear there is 1/2" of metal fileings in the bottom of case.


----------



## ARKnack (Jan 20, 2016)

ouch. that is a problem. By the way James Kilroy is on YouTube. Also I believe the Trainman on YouTube did one on a bridge port also.

I added one to my Comet mill. that needed a shom made. Also the instructions were totally useless. That mill did not have a gearbox on it. I purchased it from Enco when they had 25% off and free shipping. Cost a little north of $200. So far I'm happy with it.


----------



## Slackerzinc (Jan 20, 2016)

It definitely looks doable. I was just hopeing I could buy a new lead screw, put it in and hook
up the new power feed!


----------



## ARKnack (Jan 20, 2016)

Slackerzinc said:


> It definitely looks doable. I was just hopeing I could buy a new lead screw, put it in and hook
> up the new power feed!



Sure you can. All it takes is $$$$$$$$ which most of use don't have to spend freely. ie. SWMBO approval.


----------



## Slackerzinc (Jan 20, 2016)

Lead screws on eBay for$100. Doesn't seem so bad


----------



## Slackerzinc (Jan 20, 2016)

I called a company that sells the adaptor and a servo power feed and they said $900 for everything. If I got a lead screw for $100 and a $350 power feed. That's half price and I don't have a 6" extension on the right side of my table. I just want to find out for sure if that's all I have to do.


----------



## Holescreek (Jan 20, 2016)

Don't spend the money!  I did the conversion myself with guidance from a thread written by a fellow named Kay Fisher.  Scroll down to the heading "power X feed".  http://neme-s.org/shapers/bp.html

I did mine around 2002 using the same method he describes, including using a file to reduce the diameter ad it works like a charm.


----------



## Slackerzinc (Jan 20, 2016)

That's what I wanted to hear. I have seen that webpage. It looks like the way to do it. And not that difficult! You are happy with the outcome with no regrets?



Holescreek said:


> Don't spend the money!  I did the conversion myself with guidance from a thread written by a fellow named Kay Fisher.  Scroll down to the heading "power X feed".  http://neme-s.org/shapers/bp.html
> 
> I did mine around 2002 using the same method he describes, including using a file to reduce the diameter ad it works like a charm.


----------



## Holescreek (Jan 20, 2016)

Nothing to regret, it worked. I ended up selling the old power feed for parts for $80 to someone who wanted to restore theirs.


----------

